# devastating consequence of turning toddler FF in car seat



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Caution, this may upset you and may change your opinion on turning toddlers FF.

But when you turn your kid around to face the front, they can see you. They can see you sneaking chocolate and soft drinks from your front seat stash and ask "what's that, mummy, can I have some?"









I miss my car snacks.


----------



## bumblebeej (Nov 5, 2005)

You made my heart stop for a minute!







Well, maybe only a second...


----------



## mindycat72 (Dec 19, 2004)

My kids can all recognize the sound of a candy wrapper. They can pick it out over a cacophany of noise. I feel your pain.


----------



## bumblebeej (Nov 5, 2005)

Family Safety...


----------



## shaykismama (Sep 12, 2006)

Too funny.


----------



## JillChristina (May 24, 2004)

This is too funny! I almost didn't click in to this thread because I wasn't sure I was in the mood to see/read something sad. But thanks for the PSA!









Jill


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

they also see mcdonalds coming


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

why did this get moved to family safety? Is chocolate really that dangerous?

Mindy, I had her convinced that's what her dull whole wheat baked crackers sounded like coming out of the packet.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

probably because of the carseat part in your title


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Hilarious. And sad. Because its true, so true. I lost my reese's peanut butter cups in this exact manner just yesterday. I thought they were all asleep in the back seat, but that noise, that noise..........


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Hilarious. And sad. Because its true, so true. I lost my reese's peanut butter cups in this exact manner just yesterday. I thought they were all asleep in the back seat, but that noise, that noise..........

that noise even wakes ds up from a deep sleep on the other side of the living room!


----------



## Roche (Oct 17, 2007)

My dd#2 doesn't like most sweets. Or McDonalds. Or much of anything other than Weetbix, peanut butter toast or bananas. But she does like chocolate. And carob. So I get the chocolate and she gets the unsweetened carob.

I tell her they are the same thing.

I dread the day she finds out the truth.


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roche* 
My dd#2 doesn't like most sweets. Or McDonalds. Or much of anything other than Weetbix, peanut butter toast or bananas. But she does like chocolate. And carob. So I get the chocolate and she gets the unsweetened carob.

I tell her they are the same thing.

I dread the day she finds out the truth.









Like when i tell my DD that my pepsi is actually coffee and "too hot".


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

right now, ds thinks dh's pepsi is daddys medicine for big people only.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
right now, ds thinks dh's pepsi is daddys medicine for big people only.









That's funny! Thanks to DH my kids know better.







: I guess I should be thankful now Evan doesn't like anything chocolate, but he's still rfing and can't see me anyways and thankfully him and Ilana kind of hide me from AJ.


----------



## mindycat72 (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
they also see mcdonalds coming









Anyopne else's kids start screaming for fries when leaving the bank drive-thru?







:


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
Caution, this may upset you and may change your opinion on turning toddlers FF.

But when you turn your kid around to face the front, they can see you. They can see you sneaking chocolate and soft drinks from your front seat stash and ask "what's that, mummy, can I have some?"









I miss my car snacks.


OMG I was totally freaking when I saw the subj line.

I keep my snacks in the door handle/shelf thingy.


----------



## Jackielyn (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindycat72* 
Anyopne else's kids start screaming for fries when leaving the bank drive-thru?







:









you ladies kill me!


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

I think more parents need to be warned about this.
I bet more would think twice before turning their kids around.









I can only eat sweets if my ds is sleeping now, luckily he knows soda and coffee are for grownups, but i have a hard time convincing him he can't have some of my M&Ms.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I thought I had it bad with ds pointing out water everywhere we go. To get to most anywhere we have to go over 1 of 2 big rivers on either side of us so yes there is lots of water. There is also a nice water fall in front of the hospital where my mw works and several retention ponds with aeration things that are fun to point out.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you for the warning. I have a hard time hiding my treats in the front seat the way it is. DD seems to know the sound of soda opening, plastic crinkling (chocolate) etc. It would be much worse if she could see what I was doing. I couldnt' say I was opening windshield washer fluid.







:


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

OMG this is so true!







:


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindycat72* 
Anyopne else's kids start screaming for fries when leaving the bank drive-thru?







:

Our DCs ask "It Hot?" when we leave the bank drive through.

Because they know the food will be too hot to eat right when we leave.


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

In all seriousness, this is one reason I have kept them rear-facing.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

I am LMAO right now! I have actually thought of this consequence many a time and I dread the day I have to turn my girls around and I can no longer snack in private! They are 22 months and I am grateful they still don't mind facing backwards.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
right now, ds thinks dh's pepsi is daddys medicine for big people only.

















My diet pepsi is "mummy's brown water that she has to drink before she can have nice proper water". You've got to admit, brown water looks REALLY unappetising.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

To the OP about fries at the bank- My DD begs for suckers when we go through the ATM. It appears that her Grandmother has been getting suckers through the bank teller lines, but we almost always use the ATM. I can't convince her that ATM's do not give out suckers.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Now, see, all those years of practicing to unwrap snacks in class through high school without the teacher hearing me have served me well. I can unwrap, say, a peanut butter cup or a Mary Jane Peanut Butter Kiss with one hand in my lap and transfer it to my mouth without the kids catching me. Now, there's not much to be done about the scent of peanut butter that then wafts from my mouth. Yes, they've caught me by the odor.


----------



## Jillie (May 24, 2005)

My dd2 loves chocolate, and she always caught me by my chocolate breath. She would stop by me, sniff and ask for her own chocolate, no matter what else she was doing.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindycat72* 
My kids can all recognize the sound of a candy wrapper. They can pick it out over a cacophany of noise.









:

My 2.5yo (who is rf) has been known to say, "mama, what you eating?" "Nothing," I say innocently. "mama, what you chewing in your mouth?"


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG! This is all so true! My DS also cries for Bagels everytime we pass a Dunkin donuts. More embarassing is when the doorbell rings anywhere he yells PIZZA!!!!!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaJenese* 
OMG! This is all so true! My DS also cries for Bagels everytime we pass a Dunkin donuts. More embarassing is when the doorbell rings anywhere he yells PIZZA!!!!!









: the chinese delivery guys know my ds and he runs to open the door for them!







:


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Ha!
Yes, I thought it was so neat when we finally flipped DD just after her second birthday. Suddenly I could point out the cows and the horses and the trees...

And then realized that if I wanted any peace, I shouldn't have a drink in the cup holder or any food in the car... but by then it was too late.. sigh. At least I know I'm in very good company.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Sooooo true! Plus, now I get a running commentary. "Mama, the light is red. When it gonna be green. Ah, light green, we go fast. Mama, why we not go fast..." Ugh! He couldn't see all that stuff coming up when he was rfing!

Also, what is it with McDonald's and kids? We rarely go there, but have once or twice (pregnancy cravings), and now ds asks for it whenever he sees it. I think they lace their food with mind-controlling crack for kids or something! Today I told him he could pick where we went for lunch and guess what he picked, yuck! I couldn't talk him into Panera no matter how much I tried!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Sooooo true! Plus, now I get a running commentary. "Mama, the light is red. When it gonna be green. Ah, light green, we go fast. Mama, why we not go fast..." Ugh! He couldn't see all that stuff coming up when he was rfing!

Also, what is it with McDonald's and kids? We rarely go there, but have once or twice (pregnancy cravings), and now ds asks for it whenever he sees it. I think they lace their food with mind-controlling crack for kids or something! Today I told him he could pick where we went for lunch and guess what he picked, yuck! I couldn't talk him into Panera no matter how much I tried!

i think the golden arches get seared into their brains....... ds told us off when we wouldnt stop at one today while coming home from chicago, my non verbal ds who just started eating solids, threw a fot over recognising the golden arches...... which i was secretly happy about







its progress for him.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

This really doesn't apply to families with several children. Even when DS was RF he was next to his FF sisters who could see everything and tell him.


----------



## Max'sMama (Apr 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
right now, ds thinks dh's pepsi is daddys medicine for big people only.









mine too! We somehow still have the 3 year old convinced too


----------



## dutchgal (Nov 25, 2006)

You gals are killing me. Fun thread!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Sooooo true! Plus, now I get a running commentary. "Mama, the light is red. When it gonna be green. Ah, light green, we go fast. Mama, why we not go fast..." Ugh! He couldn't see all that stuff coming up when he was rfing!

Also, what is it with McDonald's and kids? We rarely go there, but have once or twice (pregnancy cravings), and now ds asks for it whenever he sees it. I think they lace their food with mind-controlling crack for kids or something! Today I told him he could pick where we went for lunch and guess what he picked, yuck! I couldn't talk him into Panera no matter how much I tried!

It is crack for kids. The first time we went DD1 was 3, we were traveling, and I told her where we were going. She started to cry when we got there, why you ask. Well, apparently to a 3 year old, McDonald's sounds like Old McDonalds... the farm in the song.







She was highly disappointed, she did get over it, because she still begs to go to "Old McDonald's".


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindycat72* 
Anyopne else's kids start screaming for fries when leaving the bank drive-thru?







:









:







:


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

I think I may have just peed my pants a little.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry Just HAD to repost this thread. Had me laughing so hard I woke the baby.


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
right now, ds thinks dh's pepsi is daddys medicine for big people only.









My husband tells our daughter the same thing. And M&M's and chocolate chips are his vitamins--for big people only. Her vitamins are Nordic Naturals Children's DHA--yummy uke


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, that's the main reason dd is still RF.


----------



## Ginny-mommy (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
It is crack for kids. The first time we went DD1 was 3, we were traveling, and I told her where we were going. She started to cry when we got there, why you ask. Well, apparently to a 3 year old, McDonald's sounds like Old McDonalds... the farm in the song.







She was highly disappointed, she did get over it, because she still begs to go to "Old McDonald's".

My dd also calls McDonald's "Old McDonald's". It is the cutest thing. She never thought it was actually the farm, but just that we were not calling it by its proper name.

BTW, this thread is freakin' hilarious.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindycat72* 
Anyopne else's kids start screaming for fries when leaving the bank drive-thru?







:









Mine ask for doughnuts.

Fun thread!


----------



## dolcedaze (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes! Last summer I was a Sonic slush addict, but this year they're not worth the whining


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindycat72* 
Anyopne else's kids start screaming for fries when leaving the bank drive-thru?







:


----------

